# Switching to a lever



## Overcaffeinated (Oct 18, 2018)

This has probably been asked many times before, but have scrolled through the first couple pages and I don't seem to see any general queries so: as a longtime user of the Gaggia, I'm really interested to hear perspectives on what motivated you guys to switch to a lever, what the learning curve was like and the biggest difficulties you faced (or still face) in comparison to using pump machines! Thanks! I'm considering an upgrade (to a HX probably) but am also open to getting a lever machine as well.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think about 50% that switch stick with them and 50% go back to a pump driven machine - there more involved as the speed and pressure you put on the lever affects the shot. They are less controllable but more rewarding to use. The only way to find out is to give one a go.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I went from a Classic to a L1 and absolutely love it. Very easy to use and maintain and extremely repeatable shots. Not too many variables to fiddle with but it just makes consistently great coffee. Love the more hands on feel involved with the lever.


----------



## Overcaffeinated (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm not sure if the budget would stretch to a L1 though.. flatmate wants a HX and I'm trying to get a lever instead! I've heard that the lever is as far from repeatable as can get though - is this a general feature of levers or just the L1?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Spring levers are pretty repeatable as pressure is driven by the spring. Manual less so as pressure is controlled by muscle power which takes a while to learn how to get consistent results.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Manual levers like Pavoni's become repeatable once you've mastered it but they overheat quickly so they're not good for making multiple shots. The L1 or LR are a different proposition at a different price level which I'm sure produce consistent, excellent shots.


----------



## Overcaffeinated (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies! What makes a spring lever different from a pump then, if the end result is that a certain amount of pressure is exerted on the puck?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Overcaffeinated said:


> Thanks for all the replies! What makes a spring lever different from a pump then, if the end result is that a certain amount of pressure is exerted on the puck?


Declining pressure Profile!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Pump would apply a constant 9 bar pressure (or whatever set to) on the puck until you stop the shot. A lever will build up to 9 and then gradually taper off giving perhaps a smoother shot. Also tends to be more forgiving overall, assuming it's paired with good grinder and careful puck preparation.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Declining temperature profile also. And pre-infusion.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

When plumbed in they are near silent as well. To hear just the sound of coffee pouring into the cup is quite therapeutic.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Most of the differences have already been pointed out, but here are a few thoughts which I hope are helpful.

A spring-driven lever (eg Londinium L1) is very repeatable, with pre-infusion and a dynamic pressure profile during the shot that tends to result consistently in really excellent espresso. A lot of "pressure profiling" done on high-end pump machines is basically attempting to reproduce a lever profile. So from my experience there's a definite advantage in the cup by using a lever.

One potential issue with a lever is the need to manually cut off the shot at the end. There comes a point where the shot of good espresso finishes, and it tips over into a clearer stream (a dribble, really) of bad-tasting dregs. Most lever users develop a routine whereby the cut-off is easy and becomes second nature (there's a good forum post with video from MildredM on this) but some people have complained about this (it can be difficult for inexperienced users to judge when to cut off the shot, you can't just start a shot and walk away, etc.). I have no issue with it, but just thought I'd point it out.

All that said, as I'm sure you're aware HX machines have their own quirks - most notably temperature surfing. This issue, combined with the lack of a dynamic pressure profile, was what led me to decide against an HX machine.

Hope that's helpful. Whatever you decide, I'm sure you'll be able to work out a routine with your new machine for more consistent, tasty espresso.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I can recall being concerned about the 'mess' at the end of a shot but once I developed a technique to suit me I don't give it a second thought now


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I mostly use a double spouted portafilter and manage the shot overrun using the lid of a Poundland bacon storage container to protect my scales.

Normally I would remove the cups sideways by the handles but snatched them from above in the video in an effort not to obscure the camera view. (Very unprofessional I know )











Without the mess of overspill, I only need to clean my drip tray every 6 months


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Overcaffeinated. Maybe another small insight into lever usage in this thread....https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?46755-How-long-is-yours&p=633013#post633013

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?46755-How-long-is-yours&p=633013#post633013


----------

